# Brake lights won't turn OFF



## 94NissanSentraSE (Oct 31, 2014)

The title says it all.
I recently replaced a dead battery after being away for a couple of weeks. I figured the battery finally gave out (bought Jan. 2012), but now I've found that my back lights won't turn off. I've been unplugging my battery to save it, but if anyone could help me solve this issue, I would be greatly appreciative! As my name indicates, this is on a 1994 Sentra SE. I'll continue looking through previous posts, but at this point, I have not found a similar one.
Thanks.


----------



## 94NissanSentraSE (Oct 31, 2014)

UPDATE: Alright, it appears to be the brake light bumper. (Helpful video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH59bE0yTpY) 

If this happens to you, look on the floor of the drivers side to see if any broken pieces of plastic are present. That is mostly likely the remnants of said bumper. Apparently they're pretty easy to fix!

Also, I found this source helpful regarding installation (http://www.justanswer.com/nissan/14l5b-stuck-brake-lights-turn-off.html).


----------



## kmilano (Jan 5, 2018)

I have a 2013 Nissan Rogue. My brake lights stay on after I stop my car. I pull the brake light fuse and put it back in and the problem is corrected . . . until the next time. I never know when this will happen so now check to see if the lights are on before leaving my car. 

Today, brake lights were on. Did my little routine of pulling fuse. All ok and then while driving a warning light c ame on indicating my anti-swerve (this has a name "Vehicle" something) was not working and then my cruise control "Set" came on and was flashing. 

Help....It's not my Brake Light Bumper. I already took car into dealer.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It sounds like the brake light switch at the top of the pedal is either sticking or needs to be adjusted. The VDC (vehicle dynamic control system) and the cruise control both use the brake switch as in input, so it's understandable that the warning lights are coming on either because you keep pulling the fuse or because the switch may be sticking or in need of adjustment.


----------



## pgood29 (Mar 23, 2018)

I have been fighting this problem for a month. Brake lights stay on intermittently. It causes the car to not accelerate; dangerous. After replacing the plugs and throttle body (about $500) I had someone at the Nissan dealership tell me to try the brake light switch. Then replaced the cruise control cutout switch. Finally replaced the brake light relay and so far it appears to have solved the problem.
Hope this saves someone the same frustration I have had!
BTW, this does not throw a code for this problem. 
For this and other reasons, (rattletraps) I will not be owning another Nissan!!


----------



## JGjg (Jun 12, 2019)

I believe multiple issues come from the same brake light switch issue. 2015 Nissan Juke does not accelerate properly, does not start properly, and brake lights remain on. I already replaced the brake light switch under the dash a year ago and now I am experiencing more issues. When take the switch off and replace it the lights on rear of car will reset. It does not start until you unplug and plug it back in multi times. This should be a recall! Nissan dealers know the problem. What a joke.


----------

